# Finally successful CT spawn!



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I finally managed to get a CT pair to spawn today. I sat down and watched them embrace over and over again and the eggs fall to the floor before being collected and spat into the nest. 

My only concern now is that I can't see where he's put the eggs. I'm afraid that the female may have eaten them as I saw her eating the ones the male missed as they were spawning and he seems to have abandoned the nest.


If there are no eggs left I'll just give it a few days to a week and try her again maybe with my other male.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its common for the parents to eat unfertilized eggs. Not sure how they know but they do. Give it 28-72 hrs and look for the little tails hanging out of the bubblenest. I keep the light on 24 hrs at this time to help the male see eggs or fry that have fallen.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Damon but the bubble nest was completely gone this morning when I woke up so no eggs . I will just have to give it another go in a weeks time.

Wish me luck and I will keep you all posted.

Thanks


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Do not disturb him for another day. THere is the posibility he will rebuild the nest if ANY viable eggs or fry made it (stranger things have happened).


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Damon but when I checked this morning and he hadn't rebuilt the nest and he's moved the cup so it is all the way across the other side of the tank somehow, bumped it repeatedly I'm assuming so I took him out and cleaned out the spawning tank. I will give it another go with my other male 'Tyrol' when my female has recovered. She got pretty beaten up and is missing scales and parts of her tail. The good thing about her though is that she's interested in both of the males I have and some of the fry hehe. She is currently recovering on the ledge I have all my fry tanks on and all the males have intensified in colour, making litttle tiny bubble nests and are flaring at her to get her interested. She's also barred up so I'm going to have to move her before conditioning her to spawn with 'Tyrol'.


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Ya usually it takes first time fathers a bit of practice before they get it right. At least thats what I have found. Only real thing you can do is get that male feed up real nice so you know he isnt hungry for eggs when they are laid, and just hope he is not one of those males that loves to eat eggs any chance he gest.


----------

